# New man cave set up...



## cathooker (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been working for several days arranging then re-arranging my new "man cave"...I thinks this corner is set at least until next deer season...


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## moodman (Mar 24, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice bucks!


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome bucks


----------



## Hoss (Mar 25, 2013)

That works till the herd gets bigger.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice job, and some great looking deer


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice, but you could move that bobcat to the left just a little.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2013)

very cool "corner" of the cave


----------



## LittleHolder (May 2, 2013)

I believe I would have let that buck on the camo table walk one more year.  All the others are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (May 15, 2013)

Looks good


----------

